# ORV Road Ordinance Custer Township, Mason County



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The Custer Township Comissioners (Mason County) passed an on-road ORV Ordinance at their May 8, 2012 meeting.

The ordinance takes effect 30 days after publication in a local paper--publication is expected within the next week.

Steve


----------

